# 64 stingray S7 with weird stamp



## Glenn Rhein (Jul 20, 2022)

This S7 came from 64 Stingray, axle is numbered Z –64  but the center stamp wheel has a LA stamped on it, Has anyone seen this before? No other markings accept a weird S to the right of LA by the spoke


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 20, 2022)

Looks like part of the stamping that should be TUBULAR with some kind of mis-stamp.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 20, 2022)

Glenn Rhein said:


> This S7 came from 64 Stingray, axle is numbered Z –64  but the center stamp wheel has a LA stamped on it, Has anyone seen this before? No other markings accept a weird S to the right of LA by the spoke
> View attachment 1666149
> 
> View attachment 1666150
> ...



Those center stamp S-7s are nice to find, someone will be all over that. How is the chrome?


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jul 20, 2022)

Needs some cleaning but I think it will clean up well


----------



## 60sstuff (Jul 20, 2022)

Nothing out of line with that stamp.

Center stamp - Schwinn Tubular S-7
Some stampings are faint and/or multiples as these were done before the spoke holes were drilled.

Below is the front rim on my L3 Lime Stingray.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 21, 2022)

@Glenn Rhein  where is the S-2 rear that was with that S-7? Will we see it on DOND or is it already gone?


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jul 21, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> @Glenn Rhein  where is the S-2 rear that was with that S-7? Will we see it on DOND or is it already gone



I bought a bunch of parts but no rear wheel


----------

